# t-5 grower



## sidewayz (May 27, 2012)

hi all im growing with a hf 4ft 4bulb t5 54 watt highout put light system was wondering how good they do?


----------



## Roddy (May 27, 2012)

Very good for vegging, not worth beans for budding! I love my T5 bank in the veg room, nice tight growth!


----------



## sidewayz (May 27, 2012)

thanks cuz yeah their growing tight kinda new bcuz I was using a plant light for a grow and ran out of room when started to flower it sucked. thanks for the advice


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

So this here light just be good fur the veg but not the flower?

BWD


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 27, 2012)

Yeah the T5 High output lights' bulbs come in both 6400k and 3000k light spectrum. the 6400k is the very bright white, almost bluish looking light that is ideal for vegetative growth. There is something about this light that encourages the plants to grow very tight nodes and very lush green leaves. The only issue with them is that the energy in flourescent lighting doesn't travel vey far, so they aren't great for vegging large plants. 

Although I actually vegged and flowered a large mother under them one time and it worked quite well. The problem is that I had to litterally surround the plant in a tee-pee type of light setup so that it could get the amount of light needed to do well. I don't recommend doing that as using the HIDs for larger and flowering plants is more efficient and effective. 

The 4ft T5HO bulbs typically put out 5000lumens each, so if you have a 2'x4' veg space for getting plants started, a 4bulb fixture will work nicely. Just remember the 3000lumen per sqft rule when lighting with T5s


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yeah the T5 High output lights' bulbs come in both 6400k and 3000k light spectrum. the 6400k is the very bright white, almost bluish looking light that is ideal for vegetative growth. There is something about this light that encourages the plants to grow very tight nodes and very lush green leaves. The only issue with them is that the energy in flourescent lighting doesn't travel vey far, so they aren't great for vegging large plants.
> 
> Although I actually vegged and flowered a large mother under them one time and it worked quite well. The problem is that I had to litterally surround the plant in a tee-pee type of light setup so that it could get the amount of light needed to do well. I don't recommend doing that as using the HIDs for larger and flowering plants is more efficient and effective.
> 
> The 4ft T5HO bulbs typically put out 5000lumens each, so if you have a 2'x4' veg space for getting plants started, a 4bulb fixture will work nicely. Just remember the 3000lumen per sqft rule when lighting with T5s


 
Thanks fur yur know hows friend! Take the knowledge to me next step! Thanks gain!!

BWD


----------



## Roddy (May 27, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yeah the T5 High output lights' bulbs come in both 6400k and 3000k light spectrum. the 6400k is the very bright white, almost bluish looking light that is ideal for vegetative growth. There is something about this light that encourages the plants to grow very tight nodes and very lush green leaves. The only issue with them is that the energy in flourescent lighting doesn't travel vey far, so they aren't great for vegging large plants.
> 
> Although I actually vegged and flowered a large mother under them one time and it worked quite well. The problem is that I had to litterally surround the plant in a tee-pee type of light setup so that it could get the amount of light needed to do well. I don't recommend doing that as using the HIDs for larger and flowering plants is more efficient and effective.
> 
> The 4ft T5HO bulbs typically put out 5000lumens each, so if you have a 2'x4' veg space for getting plants started, a 4bulb fixture will work nicely. Just remember the 3000lumen per sqft rule when lighting with T5s



:yeahthat: I pretty much agree...except I have grown out some big vegged gals under t5's...they're pretty powerful even for up to 3' vegged gals...imhe.


----------



## sidewayz (May 28, 2012)

wen you use a t5 for flowering are the buds tite or airy?


----------



## Roddy (May 28, 2012)

Doubting you'll get much success with T5's for budding, if you do, I'd have to guess airy and skimpy would be the outcome. Just guessing, you'd have to change the bulbs to budding spectrum. 

These really aren't for budding....imho!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2012)

I grew some nice Buds under T5s. They werent real tight,,but not to bad. Had some buds the size of a beer bottle.
HPS is best for flowering,,but T5s will def do the job. PPL have seen my T5 grows on here. THG can atest to that.


----------



## sidewayz (May 29, 2012)

thanks for the advice on the flowering with the t5 its wat I have to work with I think it will do me just fine for personal use.how tall should I grow my lil one till switching over?


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 29, 2012)

It depends on how much stretch that pheno has to it. If it is the typical 2x stretch then under T5 you could allow them to get about 18" before flipping. That way they will finish no more than around 3' tall. You can also let them get that tall then bend them over just before flipping them, if you have the area space to work with.

Just remember that you are vegging under high spectrum light (at around 3000Lm per sqft?) and will need to increase your lighting to above 5000Lm per sqft for flowering. I would suggest getting the extra lights for that with the 3000k bulbs so that you have a mixture of spectrums as the 3000k are best for flowering


----------



## tcbud (May 29, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> wen you use a t5 for flowering are the buds tite or airy?


I have finished some plants under my T-5's.  I have the system with eight bulbs.  I veg under them and have run some clones start to finish.  The buds turned out rock hard and very good high.  I think it would be more a strain question, whether they turn out tight or airy.  IMO.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> It depends on how much stretch that pheno has to it. If it is the typical 2x stretch then under T5 you could allow them to get about 18" before flipping. That way they will finish no more than around 3' tall. You can also let them get that tall then bend them over just before flipping them, if you have the area space to work with.
> 
> *Just remember that you are vegging under high spectrum light (at around 3000Lm per sqft?) and will need to increase your lighting to above 5000Lm per sqft for flowering.* I would suggest getting the extra lights for that with the 3000k bulbs so that you have a mixture of spectrums as the 3000k are best for flowering



That right there is the main reason I would suspect for airy buds. Not saying it can't be done, just saying there's better ways. If you're gonna have to buy more light to get to the right amount for budding, might as well spend the money where it'll do the best in the long run...jmho.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2012)

I always like bending them girls over   when using T5s for flowering.
And yes if ya can afford HPS lighting,,its the best bang for the buck for flowering,,but ya cant beat T5s for Vegging.:hubba:


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 3, 2012)

I switched from MH to a HO T5 setup and would never go back.   My plants stretch way less than they did before.   But when they  reach about 18"-20" the bottom branches are not getting the light they need.   When u flower with a T5 do you switch to bloom bulbs?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 3, 2012)

I would switch at least half of the bulbs to bloom bulbs so that they get that spectrum of light, and if possible, try to add more bulbs to increase the lumens to as much as 8000lm per sqft but at least to 5000lm persqft


----------



## Diameed (Jun 3, 2012)

Good info presently setting up a 33"x49"x78" Mylar linned grow room with (2) banks of (4)each T5's.  I did purchase (8) red bulbs for flowering. However not putting complete trust in them I have a 600w HPS fixture I can hang beteen the T5's.  Any comments welcome


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 4, 2012)

I flower with a 1000W Hps but was just curious how others did it with a t5.  Would there be any benefit to switching out a couple of my veg bulbs for bloom bulbs so they can get both spectrums of light?​


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 4, 2012)

Having both spectrums of light is good for the plants but not necessary unless in flowering as the 6500k(grow bulbs) do all that is needed for the vegging phase. I tried using a combination of MH and T5 during veg and found that I had tremendous veg growth (too much really). I also put T5 bulbs in with HPS but the effect was so small that it wasn't notable and for the added cost, I found it not worth it. If someone were having to grow in a very low setup then I would say that the T5s with both spectrums would be a very viable option, but under normal circumstances the HPS is more cost efficient and allows for more height.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 9, 2012)

When Flowering with T5s I use nothing but 3000K tubes.
I use 6500K for Vegging.
I mixed them once while flowering and they didnt seem to do as well as useing all 3000K.


----------



## Diameed (Jun 9, 2012)

I will as well be doing some experimenting with the light setup over the next couple months. As well as some abstract ideas on some other aspects of a grow.  If these show promice I will post results.

"all roads led to Rome take the one you enjoy"


----------

